# [SOLVED] memory parity error



## godyssey00 (Jun 24, 2002)

My pc was working fine and one day it went to a blue screen and says (memory error detected system haulted) no error code.
i have checked to make sure that nothing has come lose. i know that there are parity and non parity systems. but i dont know which one my system is. i have been to bios and cant find any settings or even where says anything about parity and non parity meomry i have read so much info in your fourms that my head is about to melt. i guess i need step by step instructions on how to fix my problem  here is some info. about my system if it will help any............. 
windows 98 se
dell corp
pentium/mmx-166
32mb (edo)
base memory: 640 kb
extended memory:31 mb
reserved memory:none

Please help get my pc up and going
lost and confussed


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Welcome to TSG godyssey00,

Sometimes removing and reseating the ram module can resolve memory fault errors. The contacts can be cleaned gently with an eraser as well. If you do this, you must shut off all power to the computer and make sure to ground your hands against the case before removing the module.

DocMemory is a software ram tester which you can also use to troubleshoot. Download the setup file to the computer you are on. Put a clean floppy in the drive and then doubleclick the setup file to run it and copy its files to the floppy. When that is done, put the floppy in the problem system and boot it like a startup boot floppy. Have it run a couple of "burnin" loops at least before pressing 'esc' to terminate.

If it finds errors, it is a reliable indication that the ram is faulty, you can try reseating it, but probably you will have to replace it.

There is also a good Adobe help file available through the site which is worth reading. If they haven't changed it, it gives some instructions on removing and cleaning ram modules.

http://www.simmtester.com/PAGE/products/doc/docinfo.asp


----------



## godyssey00 (Jun 24, 2002)

Thank you rolling roq for your time and advise. i pulled, cleaned and reseated memory modules and still the same error messeage. i also downloaded and made a diskette of the program you told me about. i let the burnin loop go about 40 times with no failures???? what should i do now? buy new moduels? i noticed when i opened the pc that there were 2 open slots for upgrades i imagine. would it hurt anything if i were to put the moduels in the other 2 slots? thanks again!!!!!!!


----------



## JayTheHun (Jun 26, 2002)

What was the original problem, if you don't mind?


----------



## amthmi (Mar 23, 2002)

Jaythehun it was this
http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?s=&threadid=84685


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Found this, much to my surprise. Does it apply?

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-US;q232768

Have you tried starting in Safe Mode following similar directions?

{please continue to respond by "replying" to this thread, rather than posting a new one}


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Have you tried removing the cmos battery on the motherboard? Being an older computer, this may well need to be replaced. It could be the source of "parity" errors when it gets weak -- though these are usually identified as CMOS check sum errors.


----------



## AnyKey (Aug 31, 2000)

Well gd, I've looked as promised, and found the same things these guys did for answers. Are you sure this just "happened" and nothing was done to the computer or changed by anyone? No power failures or other strange things going on? I'll look around a little more and see if I can turn anything up. If it did in fact "just happen" for no reason, then obviously something's gone bad and you can only find out by process of elimination.
Later


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2002)

Hi-ya godyssey00.

Like AK- I, too, promised to check this morning - and I'm very pleased that you followed through with this thread. A memory parity error is hardware related as opposed to software. But, a generic message like that can be due to any of many causes. For example, we cannot tell which component is initially detecting/reporting the failure - your machine may share RAM with on-board video rather than using a separate video card with its own memory, and a conflict in this "sharing" could be the culprit.

You mentioned two items I want to explore a little further...

Can you put the modules in different slots ? Maybe. Some machines want the memory in the lowest numbered slots first and you add more memory in the higher slots. If you move the memory and the machine won't boot you will know that is probably the reason. Also, many/most of the older machines (SIMM architecture) required RAM to be installed in matching pairs - those machines will not run with an odd number of sticks or different capacity sticks in each pair.
You mentioned buying more memory... if you are financially able I would try this first - and I would upgrade to a higher capacity (2 x 32Mb or 2 x 64Mb). Your current 32Mb capacity will run W98, but it is probably limping along and doing excessive paging (especially if some of that memory is "shared"). And, if you acquire more memory you can still use the old memory (if it is not faulty). Once you get the new memory up and running properly you can put the old modules in the expansion slots and use them too (but if you begin to have failures again pull 'em back out).


----------



## godyssey00 (Jun 24, 2002)

well guys to come clean, its actually not my pc it my mothers.i just said mine to make a long story short.she said that she had run disk clean-up and the deleted a photo and then the error message appeared. but there is no telling what she may have done (she likes to click, click, click) lol. i had noticed before this happened that the machine had slowed down quite a bit than when she first got it. programs would take longer to open and stuff like that. i am trying to convence her to just take it in and have it fixed because its about to drive me nuts!!!! lol thanks for everyones help


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Well, if it isn't time to slap you upside the head 

In that event, I would recommend a virus scan, pronto!


----------



## godyssey00 (Jun 24, 2002)

thanks A.C i needed that. lol im not sure what happened but i came home from work one day and she got it working. i dont know what she did but it worked. she hacked on that thing for 3 days and i guess it paid off. thanks all for the input


----------

